
Soylent Dick (SFW) - revorad
http://nicole.pizza/soylent-dick/?
======
danso
Great writeup...not sure if most people would agree that it is SFW though. A
link to the Github account might be more palatable (which contains the Node
code "to run a server that allowed for serial communication between the
browser and Arduino)" because it at least looks more like a work page, for the
many readers who are devs...

[https://github.com/nicolehe/soylent-
dick](https://github.com/nicolehe/soylent-dick)

